# Pink and Brown neutral eye (edited to include full face look)



## martygreene (Aug 25, 2005)

Naked pre-makeup face. Good Morning!



I started with foundation and loose powder already applied to my whole face, including from the crease to browbone. I then applied a transparent primer to my lids and crease area.





Sweet lust applied to the lid up to slightly higher than the crease.






Coco pigment is applied to the outer corner and outer half of the crease, extending up slightly past the crease.






Chocolate Brown pigment is applied to the outer corner and crease, concentrating on the outer 2/3 as well as under the lower lashes for the outer 1/2. This is blened upwards in the outer 1/2 of the crease/lid.






Shroom is applied blending into the top of the crease color up to the brow. Pollen is applied just in the arch of the brows.






Dipdown fluidline is applied very thinly to upper lashline.






Blackish Brown mascara (in this case, Maybelline) is applied to top and bottom lashes, as well as brows.






Shimpagne skinfinish is applied to apples of cheeks sweeping up along cheekbones to temples, blending in towards eyes. Skinfinish is also dusted just below eyes and lightly touched across forehead and chin.

Strada blush is lightly dusted on apples of cheeks and along cheekbones.

Pink Aperitif lipstick is applied to lips lightly, with Saplicious lipgelee lightly applied over top.


----------



## midnightlouise (Aug 25, 2005)

Very pretty! (And your lashes are awesome by the way!)


----------



## martygreene (Aug 25, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *midnightlouise* 
_Very pretty! (And your lashes are awesome by the way!)_

 
Thanks! I don't really do anything to them other than apply really natural simple mascara. I loathe lengthening/thickening/curling mascaras, and I don't curl my lashes, they always look weird when I do.


----------



## martygreene (Aug 25, 2005)

Heh, just noticed it totally looks like I lined my lower lashline too, but I didn't.


----------



## Shawna (Aug 25, 2005)

So pretty, what a great tutorial.  I love the shape of your lips.  Did you line them, or are they just naturally like that?  Beautiful.


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 25, 2005)

your lashes are TO DIE FOR!!!!!


----------



## martygreene (Aug 25, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shawna* 
_So pretty, what a great tutorial.  I love the shape of your lips.  Did you line them, or are they just naturally like that?  Beautiful._

 
Nope didn't line them, and rarely ever do. I own I think 3 liners for myself, and they get so little use it's almost stupid for me to even have them.


----------



## missunderstood (Aug 26, 2005)

I love it! Sweet Lust e/s looks so much better on you than it does on me!


----------



## angelwings (Aug 26, 2005)

Thank you for posting - that was really helpful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The make-up is beautiful. The colours go really well with your eyes and Dipdown looks great. What brush did you use for Dipdown?


----------



## martygreene (Aug 27, 2005)

I use Liquitex's kolinsky 'spotter' brush from the 599 series in size 0


----------



## angelwings (Aug 27, 2005)

Thank You


----------



## Miss_MAC (Aug 27, 2005)

gorgeous and natural...lovely tutorial!!!


----------



## breathless (Aug 28, 2005)

thank you for posting! i'd love to try this out!


----------



## 72Cosmo (Aug 28, 2005)

Beautiful! I love the combination.


----------



## CWHF (Aug 29, 2005)

Great look and a well done tutorial.  Inspiring me to give it a try.


----------



## danzergirl22 (Jun 15, 2006)

Great tutorial, thank you.


----------



## Luxurious (Jun 16, 2006)

very nice.


----------



## quandolak (Jun 17, 2006)

.........


----------

